# 2012 Challenge 09/52



## gstanfield (Feb 26, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 

Theme for week nine:

Weather

As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you. 

Have fun!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2012)

Spent the past three days on Capitol Hill - some of the best weather I have ever seen there in February!  Clear blue skies, a slight wind and just a slight chill in the air!


----------



## Browtine (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is my weather shot. It's the grey sky as a background for the rain drops on the truck window while I waited on baby girl to get out of school this afternoon.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2012)

Great shots y'all!


----------



## cornpile (Mar 2, 2012)

*Out the backdoor a few minutes ago*

Storm just passed


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2012)

Very cool CP!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2012)

Browtine said:


> Here is my weather shot. It's the grey sky as a background for the rain drops on the truck window while I waited on baby girl to get out of school this afternoon.



Hey Chris you got an email!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 2, 2012)

Good shots ya'll.


----------



## Browtine (Mar 2, 2012)

Here is Crickett's entry for the week. She emailed it to me to post for her since her laptop is down. All I done was downsize it to meet the size requirements, and sharpened and adjusted the contrast to make up for the resize. Hope you don't mind, Christy. Didn't figure you would. I know you would have done it if your computer was up. 

And great shot by the way. The iPhone takes pretty good pics doesn't it?


----------



## Crickett (Mar 2, 2012)

Browtine said:


> Here is Crickett's entry for the week. She emailed it to me to post for her since her laptop is down. All I done was downsize it to meet the size requirements, and sharpened and adjusted the contrast to make up for the resize. Hope you don't mind, Christy. Didn't figure you would. I know you would have done it if your computer was up.
> 
> And great shot by the way. The iPhone takes pretty good pics doesn't it?


Thank you so much Chris!  No I don't mind the adjustments! 
I love my iPhone!


----------



## Browtine (Mar 2, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Thank you so much Chris!  No I don't mind the adjustments!
> I love my iPhone!



You are welcome. Any time.


----------



## rip18 (Mar 3, 2012)

Good ones!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 3, 2012)

WINTER WEATHER 

Been a pretty mild winter but it ain't over yet


----------



## Browtine (Mar 3, 2012)

Mike, that would be considered severe winter weather by most here in West Georgia! LOL. There wouldn't be ny bread or milk left on shelves ANYWHERE! 

Nice shot!


----------



## Crickett (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice shot mike! I'd love to see some of that here!


----------



## gstanfield (Mar 4, 2012)

You can have all of ours Crick. I've been down with influenza and a chest infection for three weeks now. I'm sick of seeing snow!!! 

The pic is nice though


----------



## Crickett (Mar 6, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> You can have all of ours Crick. I've been down with influenza and a chest infection for three weeks now. I'm sick of seeing snow!!!
> 
> The pic is nice though



Hope you're feelin' better George!


----------

